# Hawk Walk



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey just posting some pics from my first hawk walk... Had an amazing day, have to say a big thanks to trevor from dublin falconry, anyone in dublin looking to try it should look him up!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovely Harris Hawks! :flrt:


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

That 5th picture looks a bit painful. Did it clench its talons or just sit there on your head for while as if it was a hairly cactus?


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

he just sat there for a bit mate....was still a little pain full tho ha ha, was one of the best days out i've ever had and will defo do it again


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

hey all was out flying pixie(above), anyway all was going great till outta nowhere came a male and female Buzzard,lucky pixie make a dart for some near by trees but before she got there the little male buzzard gave her a good smack, thankfully she's ok and still in good form!!!


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

I do a fair bit of Falconry, great fun....you look like you had a brill time. The place I work we have 4 HH, they are brill to fly : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

And you look like Graham from Corrie! :lol2: (not an insult btw)


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

nice photos

I've still got a gift thing to use for a taster day. must do it soon


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

i was flying more owls and falcons the other day....gonna apply for my license soon......and as for the corrie thing i cant see it ha ha they call me graham in work so i guess i must look like him lol


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> i was flying more owls and falcons the other day....gonna apply for my license soon......and as for the corrie thing i cant see it ha ha they call me graham in work so i guess i must look like him lol


Just curious as to what license you are going to apply for pal ?


----------

